# Good time



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 9, 2012)

Plenty of fish there today. But we restrained ourselves and only shot a few.


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 9, 2012)

I love your boat. Specs?

Those are some huge cats, i bet they put up a heck of a fight on the end of a string.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 9, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> I love your boat. Specs?
> 
> Those are some huge cats, i bet they put up a heck of a fight on the end of a string.


SeaArk 24ft with 150 Jet. All custom built and rigged by myself. Was just a jon boat before. Now you can buy them rigged similar


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 19, 2012)

What spacious whopper of a jon boat.  Good job on the fish, too.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 20, 2012)

I need that boat for duck hunting...


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

sweet boat


----------

